# Upgrading iphone to 7.0



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Question? Does anyone know how to ensure your favorites book marks are saved when upgrading your iPhone to 7.0? When u sync it are those saved? If so how are they transferred back?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as you make sure to tell iTunes to sync it, it will be there:

iOS: How to transfer or sync content to your computer


----------

